# For those of you who know about Africans...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have an issue with one of my pea*****. I have noticed him not eating adn his belly area is swollen and the area near his anus seems to be a bit thin. He is keeping to himself and not really interacting with anyone else. I know Mbuna get bloat but have never heard of Pea***** getting this. I am going to do a little searching tonight but if anyone has a better insight as to what might be going on I would appreciatte he help.


Thank you
Mark
:fish:


----------



## tankfan (May 30, 2006)

has there been a change in diet? any harrassment? is he fading in color? pea****************s can also get bloat.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could try feeding cooked, shelled peas.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well if it is bloat the best thing to do is not to feed andhope for the best


----------



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

He has bloat!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This thread is 7 months old. I'm betting the issue has been resolved.


----------

